# Fluval Chi lighting help



## Jhung515 (Feb 14, 2011)

First post, new to plants, have kept aquariums off and on most of my life.

Now that that't out of the way, I recently purchased a Fluval Chi 5g "fountain aquarium" w/ built in filter and 11 led lights. I wanted to try my luck at growing some plants in this tank but after doing a little research I found out the built in lights wouldn't be sufficient to grow much. So I bought LED desk lamp in hopes that it would add enough extra light to grow a few plants. Possibly some java fern or corkscrew vallisneria, I would like to cover the bottom in hemianthus callitrichoides but I read that it takes more lighting. The box the lamp came in doesn't give kelvin rating just says 2.4w equivalent to a 13w cfl bulb. Is there any way I can find how much k the led bulb has or if it will work for plants?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Welcome to APC. I think you could try looking at the bulb area.


----------



## Jhung515 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and reply, I'll check it out.


----------

